# Irish Republicanism and the IRA.



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 3, 2017)

Since the IRA has been brought up recently, thought I might as well start a thread for people who have questions or want to know more.


Spoiler: Map of IRA splits.


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 3, 2017)

I have a friend in norn iron, seems like the loyalists are a bunch of thugs to me. Some of the hitters on the IRA side too. Reminds me more of the mob wars we had here in the 70s and 80s. You know, hit for hit.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jun 3, 2017)

Didn't the IRA give warnings ahead of time and had a bunch of signs telling British troops that there was a sniper in the area?

If that's the case, say what you want about them but they at least try to be civilized.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Jun 3, 2017)

I side with the nationalists in NI as a matter of personal loyalty to dear childhood friends who helped my own interests be furthered. That said, any sane person would prefer a peaceful referendum. Terrorism is almost never justifiable.


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 3, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> I side with the nationalists in NI as a matter of personal loyalty to dear childhood friends who helped my own interests be furthered.


Haha that sounds shady as shit.. I love it.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 3, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> Didn't the IRA give warnings ahead of time and had a bunch of signs telling British troops that there was a sniper in the area?
> 
> If that's the case, say what you want about them but they at least try to be civilized.



They were terrorists, but both their demands and their actual conduct were something that could actually be resolved rationally, and eventually were.  It is not an absolutely insane demand that people living on the land where they have lived for centuries should have some autonomy over their own land.

Part of being able to "negotiate with terrorists," though, involves actually having people you can talk to who will stop whatever they're doing if you reach an agreement.  "Cease to exist" isn't a demand anyone can submit to.  You just have to kill fuckers when that's all that will make them happy.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jun 3, 2017)

It's an understandable grievance. Ireland belongs to the Irish, and a foreign power came in to strip the land from its rightful owners.
Call them terrorists all you like, but if some rando broke into your house and decided he'd just live there, you'd probably kick his ass too.
It's not some terrorist group deciding taking over, it's a group of people trying to regain what's theirs by right to begin with. 
The British were a blight on the land, and divided the nation. It's not radicalism to think maybe they should fuck off.


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 3, 2017)

The trick of it is, it wasn't just randos. It's the same people that lived there just as long. It's Catholics vs prods. Like the Falls was practically one side of the street vs the other.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 4, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> Didn't the IRA give warnings ahead of time and had a bunch of signs telling British troops that there was a sniper in the area?
> 
> If that's the case, say what you want about them but they at least try to be civilized.


Telephone Warnings were normally given when it came to bombings, however if the bomb was specifically targeting the British Army, Police, Loyalist or Government targets the no warning would be given.


Mason Verger said:


> The trick of it is, it wasn't just randos. It's the same people that lived there just as long. It's Catholics vs prods. Like the Falls was practically one side of the street vs the other.


While there may have been some sectarian individuals in the IRA, The IRA itself was not a sectarian organization and had Protestant members.
Loyalists on the other hand were very sectarian.

While the IRA was not a sectarian organization, However when it came to extreme provocation from Loyalists, Individual members did commit horrible atrocities without sanction from the Army Council and often using a false cover name like "Republican Action Force", "South Armagh Republican Action Force" and "Catholic Reaction Force".
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingsmill_massacre
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darkley_killings
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catholic_Reaction_Force
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Armagh_Republican_Action_Force


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jun 6, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Since the IRA has been brought up recently, thought I might as well start a thread for people who have questions or want to know more.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Map of IRA splits.
> ...



As a man of direct Irish descent and someone with deep-seated Constitutional sensibilities I'm almost always on the side of people who prefer self-determination over rule under an Empire's thumb.  Especially since British treatment of the Gaels is historically one of the most oppressive power relationships in human history.  I think the IRA's goal is totally sympathetic. 

That said they're still terrorists who kill children.  Inadvertently or not.  I still give them something of a pass though because unlike ISIS or al-Qaeda they'll more or less stop when they get their way.  I have a sinking feeling the Minutemen probably would've acted very similarly if they were resisting the British now instead of the 18th century.  I dunno man, it's tough.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 6, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> That said they're still terrorists who kill children.  Inadvertently or not.


The IRA never ever intentionally killed children, their deaths were the result of mistakes and gross incompetence.
However I don't believe there is a single active army in this world today that has not been responsible for killing Kids Inadvertently or not.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Jun 6, 2017)

IRA did absolutely nothing wrong.


----------



## DuskEngine (Jun 6, 2017)

They worked somewhat closely with, and were seen as an example by, anti-colonial movements elsewhere in the world. There were a few rebellions in India that were directly inspired by the Easter Uprising and Annie Besant's Home Rule League set the stage for the independence movement.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jun 7, 2017)

Daughter of Pomona said:


> IRA did absolutely nothing wrong.


Black and Tans deserved worse.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Jun 7, 2017)

I've got ancestors who were in the original IRA during the war of independence. Rational or not, there's a part of me that has more than a little bit of sympathy for republicanism for that fact alone. I also can't help but respect the shit out of a guy like Bobby Sands who was willing to starve himself to death for his convictions. 

By the time the troubles really kicked off though whatever was noble in the entire issue had dissipated. It became a mindless cycle of tit for tat violence, often religious/sectarian in nature, and by the end of the whole thing in the 90's had basically turned solely into groups of kneecapping thugs without any actual purpose. The most accurate film about the whole period I ever saw was Elephant. Reason? It depicts the point at which politics ceases to matter. It's just murders without context. Sooner or later any political movement based on nationalism just morphs into that shit. 

More broadly, if you reach the point where you're bombing pubs and shit you need to seriously sit back and reflect on whether you're the good guy or the bad guy in this situation


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 7, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> I have a sinking feeling the Minutemen probably would've acted very similarly if they were resisting the British now instead of the 18th century. I dunno man, it's tough.


That's the tricky thing, we're kinda used to supporting partisan resistance, at least philosophically. If we in the US were to suddenly be under sustained occupation, you bet your ass we'd be sniping and using IEDs.


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 7, 2017)

They just want Ireland to not be ruled by England, yes? I admit that though I'm Irish and heard lots of talk around the table during my childhood I don't have much education on it beyond "Irish want freedom" and  "fuck the Brits"...

my family was Catholic but American, I have no doubt some of the older, now-passed generation were supporters of the IRA. Yet I know very little about it.

watching this thread in hopes of many informational posts.


----------



## SP 199 (Jun 7, 2017)

resonancer said:


> I'm Irish





resonancer said:


> American





> From USA



Lol ok


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 7, 2017)

Bones said:


> Lol ok


I'm American, my grandparents were Irish as well as that whole side of the family. So I suppose I should say I was raised by Irish people? Over here we get disconnected from our roots, you know.

isn't there a photo of one of their car bombs before it went off? of people standing next to it?


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 7, 2017)

resonancer said:


> I'm American, my grandparents were Irish as well as that whole side of the family. So I suppose I should say I was raised by Irish people? Over here we get disconnected from our roots, you know.
> 
> isn't there a photo of one of their car bombs before it went off? of people standing next to it?


That happened in Omagh, The bomb was meant to go off outside the courthouse when the area had be evacuated after a phone warning, however they couldn't find anywhere near the courthouse to park it so they had to leave it up the street.
Unfortunately the first phone call mistakenly said it was near the courthouse, a second call came in after that to tell them the correct area where the bomb was but those calls were unfortunately ignored.


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 7, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> That happened in Omagh, The bomb was meant to go off outside the courthouse when the area had be evacuated after a phone warning, however they couldn't find anywhere near the courthouse to park it so they had to leave it up the street.
> Unfortunately the first phone call mistakenly said it was near the courthouse, a second call came in after that to tell them the correct area where the bomb was but those calls were unfortunately ignored.
> View attachment 230325


that's awful. on a lot of levels. since this photo was before the explosion I hope at least those in it were safe by the time it happened.

off to do some reading on this, now. thanks for giving me a place to start.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 7, 2017)

All I have to say about this is when will the IRA stop their recent spate of terror attacks

Hasn't there been enough bloodshed yet


----------



## Caddchef (Jun 7, 2017)

The problem with the troubles is that while it is framed as an Ireland vs Britain conflict, for the most part it's an Irish vs Irish thing, the UK didn't bus in a load of loyalist paramilitaries to fight the IRA, they were there already and they are still there.

Unfortunately the situation cannot be resolved to everyones liking, the two camps goals are mutually exclusive, so a compromise is needed, however compromises are harder to come by with idiots waving guns and bombs at one another.

Tldr: Fuck the IRA and fuck the Ulster paramilitaries too.


----------



## Anti Fanta (Jun 7, 2017)

Are there any books that are essential reading regarding the IRA?


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 7, 2017)

resonancer said:


> that's awful. on a lot of levels. since this photo was before the explosion I hope at least those in it were safe by the time it happened.


The child and father survived, but the person taking the photo didn't.

It's interesting, to Irish people, we Irish Americans are a joke. My Irish American friends are the ones with shamrock tats and claddagh rings. Fellas who think Boondocks Saints is the greatest movie of all time and listen to the Flogging Mollys and the Pogues. That said, I probably wouldn't go to south Boston or Hell's Kitchen and tell em they ain't Irish. I'm curious as to what you true Irish kiwis think of us.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 7, 2017)

Anti Fanta said:


> Are there any books that are essential reading regarding the IRA?


Out of the Ashes, is a great read.

 
If you want to know more about the INLA (Irish National Liberation Army)  aswell then "INLA deadly divisions" is a brilliant book.




Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> All I have to say about this is when will the IRA stop their recent spate of terror attacks
> 
> Hasn't there been enough bloodshed yet


Which IRA?
The Continuity IRA (CIRA) and "New" IRA haven't been that active.
The Last fatality the CIRA was responsible for was the shooting of a police man in Craigavon way back in 2009.
The "NIRA" (previously referred to as the "RIRA") has been responsible for 5 Army and Police deaths and other attacks, but they're still very sporadic and most fail.
The truth is there will always be a IRA or some form of it until there is a British withdrawal from the North.

I personally don't like the "NIRA" due to their dubious activities and their behavior in both Portlaoise and Maghaberry prisons.


----------



## Lorento (Jun 7, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Which IRA?
> The Continuity IRA (CIRA) and "New" IRA haven't been that active.
> The Last fatality the CIRA was responsible for was the shooting of a police man in Craigavon way back in 2009.
> The "NIRA" (previously referred to as the "RIRA") has been responsible for 5 Army and Police deaths and other attacks, but they're still very sporadic and most fail.
> The truth is there will always be a IRA or some form of it until there is a British withdrawal from the North.



I think it was more of a joke about certain left wing sites trying to pin terrorist attacks in the UK on the IRA even though they were obviously done by Muslims. 

Regarding my thoughts on the Irish Question, despite my own personal desire for one United Kingdom (Including Ireland) it is obvious that such a Union cannot, and should not, be maintained by force. If the Republic voted tomorrow to rejoin the United Kingdom, I would be happy to do accept them. Granted, the history of the Ireland in the Union was a disaster, ruined by idiots within the British government and by the incompetent governing of Ireland, so I doubt they would ever WANT to come back. 

Similarly, I believe that if the Northern Irish voted to leave the Union, so be it. If Ireland is willing to take the North afterwards, and try to keep those Orange Order bastards in order, then good luck boys.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 7, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Which IRA?
> The Continuity IRA (CIRA) and "New" IRA haven't been that active.
> The Last fatality the CIRA was responsible for was the shooting of a police man in Craigavon way back in 2009.
> The "NIRA" (previously referred to as the "RIRA") has been responsible for 5 Army and Police deaths and other attacks, but they're still very sporadic and most fail.
> The truth is there will always be a IRA or some form of it until there is a British withdrawal from the North.



It was a joke and a reference to the recent terror attacks in the UK potentially being done by IRA plants in turbans and beards.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jun 7, 2017)

Lorento said:


> I think it was more of a joke about certain left wing sites trying to pin terrorist attacks in the UK on the IRA even though they were obviously done by Muslims.
> 
> Regarding my thoughts on the Irish Question, despite my own personal desire for one United Kingdom (Including Ireland) it is obvious that such a Union cannot, and should not, be maintained by force. If the Republic voted tomorrow to rejoin the United Kingdom, I would be happy to do accept them. Granted, the history of the Ireland in the Union was a disaster, ruined by idiots within the British government and by the incompetent governing of Ireland, so I doubt they would ever WANT to come back.
> 
> Similarly, I believe that if the Northern Irish voted to leave the Union, so be it. If Ireland is willing to take the North afterwards, and try to keep those Orange Order bastards in order, then good luck boys.



Reminder the Irish you people treated so horrible fled to America and became the bulk of our East Coast police forces.


----------



## Lorento (Jun 7, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Reminder the Irish you people treated so horrible fled to America and became the bulk of our East Coast police forces.



How dare you. I haven't bricked an Irishman since I was seven.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 7, 2017)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> It was a joke and a reference to the recent terror attacks in the UK potentially being done by IRA plants in turbans and beards.


Ah right sorry about that, flew right over my head.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 7, 2017)

Mason Verger said:


> The child and father survived, but the person taking the photo didn't.
> 
> It's interesting, to Irish people, we Irish Americans are a joke. My Irish American friends are the ones with shamrock tats and claddagh rings. Fellas who think Boondocks Saints is the greatest movie of all time and listen to the Flogging Mollys and the Pogues. That said, I probably wouldn't go to south Boston or Hell's Kitchen and tell em they ain't Irish. I'm curious as to what you true Irish kiwis think of us.



I believe the largest single source of funding for the IRA outside of Ireland was Irish-Americans. 

The Washington Post reported at the time that Americans were the primary source of funding and that Margaret Thatcher had personally asked Ronald Reagan to intervene, but he didn't.

Much of the funding was disguised as support for "political prisoners."


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 7, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I believe the largest single source of funding for the IRA outside of Ireland was Irish-Americans.


Things like Noraid where a very big help.
Another extremely big help was Gaddafi in Libya.


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 7, 2017)

Let's not forget that two of the most important figures in the Irish republics history were born in Amerikey: Eamon de Velera and Saoirse Ronan.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 7, 2017)

Mason Verger said:


> Let's not forget that two of the most important figures in the Irish republics history were born in Amerikey: Eamon de Velera and Saoirse Ronan.


Yeah Irish Americans / diaspora are even mention in our national anthem.

Soldiers are we,
whose lives are pledged to Ireland,
Some have come
from a land beyond the wave,
Sworn to be free,
no more our ancient sireland,
Shall shelter the despot or the slave.
Tonight we man the "bearna baoil"
In Erin's cause, come woe or weal,
’Mid cannon's roar and rifles' peal,
We'll chant a soldier's song


----------



## BlueSpark (Jun 7, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> It is not an absolutely insane demand that people living on the land where they have lived for centuries should have some autonomy over their own land.


Unless they aren't in favour reunification, apparently, in which case fuck them? By the way, most people in NI don't want reunification.

A lot of people in this thread are presuming that the poor oppressed people of NI desperately want independence from us evil Brits, which is strange because there doesn't seem to be much support from the actual people of NI for the IRA or "independence," seems more like a bunch of IRA terrorist apologists and Americans circlejerking over "justified" violence, but what do I know.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 7, 2017)

BlueSpark said:


> Unless they aren't in favour reunification, apparently, in which case fuck them? By the way, most people in NI don't want reunification.
> 
> A lot of people in this thread are presuming that the poor oppressed people of NI desperately want independence from us evil Brits, which is strange because there doesn't seem to be much support from the actual people of NI for the IRA or "independence," seems more like a bunch of IRA terrorist apologists and Americans circlejerking over "justified" violence, but what do I know.



It's a fair cop.  But society is to blame.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 7, 2017)

BlueSpark said:


> Unless they aren't in favour reunification, apparently, in which case fuck them? By the way, most people in NI don't want reunification.
> 
> A lot of people in this thread are presuming that the poor oppressed people of NI desperately want independence from us evil Brits, which is strange because there doesn't seem to be much support from the actual people of NI for the IRA or "independence," seems more like a bunch of IRA terrorist apologists and Americans circlejerking over "justified" violence, but what do I know.


The State of Northern Ireland was artificially created to make the Unionists/Loyalists a Majority.


----------



## Mason Verger (Jun 7, 2017)

To stir this up a bit more: who's got the better tea?


----------



## BlueSpark (Jun 7, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> The State of Northern Ireland was artificially created to make the Unionists/Loyalists a Majority.


About half of the population are Catholics, so no, that's bullshit. The reality is that the IRA never had widespread support in NI, they're seen as terrorist trash. In fact, that's how they're seen in the Republic, too. Sorry if that ruins your justice porn fantasies.


----------



## Lorento (Jun 7, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> The State of Northern Ireland was artificially created to make the Unionists/Loyalists a Majority.



The State of Northern Ireland was created BECAUSE the Unionists were a majority in the North. If that hadn't happened, Ireland would have been wracked with a terrible civil war and we'd all be talking about the vicious Orange Order terrorists bombing Dublin and Belfast. The situation as it is is hardly ideal, but the only difference in the long run is who the Northern Irish dissidents would have blown up.


----------



## SP 199 (Jun 7, 2017)

BlueSpark said:


> About half of the population are Catholics, so no, that's bullshit. The reality is that the IRA never had widespread support in NI, they're seen as terrorist trash. In fact, that's how they're seen in the Republic, too. Sorry if that ruins your justice porn fantasies.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerrymandering#Northern_Ireland

Check yoself before you reck yoself


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 7, 2017)

If we're atrocity-swapping, I'll just bring in Lenny Murphy and his Shankill Butchers.  They'd just go around trying to find any random Catholic, then torture them and murder them.  They seemed pretty obsessed with the torture part.

And Lenny Murphy also just randomly murdered other people, like some guy who he bought a car from, who he murdered just for actually expecting to be paid for the car.

Frankly, they were little better than a gang of serial killers with a political preference.


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 7, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> I believe the largest single source of funding for the IRA outside of Ireland was Irish-Americans.
> 
> The Washington Post reported at the time that Americans were the primary source of funding and that Margaret Thatcher had personally asked Ronald Reagan to intervene, but he didn't.
> 
> Much of the funding was disguised as support for "political prisoners."




that's what I mean by "talk around the table". People here definitely funneled money there, back in the day.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 7, 2017)

BlueSpark said:


> About half of the population are Catholics, so no, that's bullshit. The reality is that the IRA never had widespread support in NI, they're seen as terrorist trash. In fact, that's how they're seen in the Republic, too. Sorry if that ruins your justice porn fantasies.


Really? If that was the case then how did the IRA even manage to exist and operate in Nationalist/Republican areas? And how come they still can?
We made a good bit of money collecting for Irish Republican Prisoners this year.



Lorento said:


> The State of Northern Ireland was created BECAUSE the Unionists were a majority in the North. If that hadn't happened, Ireland would have been wracked with a terrible civil war and we'd all be talking about the vicious Orange Order terrorists bombing Dublin and Belfast. The situation as it is is hardly ideal, but the only difference in the long run is who the Northern Irish dissidents would have blown up.


They only a solid majority in the very north eastern counties, The state of Northern Ireland was designed to keep them a majority ignoring the will of the Majority of the people of Ireland.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 7, 2017)

resonancer said:


> that's what I mean by "talk around the table". People here definitely funneled money there, back in the day.


 
Some of us even admit it.


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 7, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Some of us even admit it.


I was a bit too young to have money to spare. 

Reagan didn't even try to stop it, did he?


----------



## Bogs (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## feedtheoctopus (Jun 8, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Some of us even admit it.


To this day if I go into Irish bars I'll hear the occasional rebel song being sung by some dad band. Why? Fucked if I know. Half these motherfuckers haven't even met somebody who's from Ireland, even less have even been to the place, and the remainder have a knowledge of that culture and society that begins and ends with beer


----------



## DuskEngine (Jun 8, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Another extremely big help was Gaddafi in Libya.



I had no idea what was up with this picture the first time I saw it


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Jun 9, 2017)

DuskEngine said:


> I had no idea what was up with this picture the first time I saw it


Gaddafi fashioned himself a "revolutionary", hence Libyan money and weapons ended up in the hands of various insurgent groups around the world.

Gaddafi's an interesting character in world history. He was basically a gigantic, albeit violent, buffoon who basically tricked the world into thinking that he was a bigger deal than he actually was. He did this shit almost solely for his own narcissism.



ulsterscotsman said:


> Really? If that was the case then how did the IRA even manage to exist and operate in Nationalist/Republican areas? And how come they still can?.


Doesn't take a political scientist to realize the IRA and republicanism in general is far, far, weaker then it was in the past. In the late 60's and 70's militant nationalism made more sense then it does today. People who witnessed this shit aren't exactly going to sit around debating the pros and cons of nonviolence as a means of enacting social change. Insurgencies only ever thrive if the political climate in general is defined by violence and repression. If the idea of peaceful resolution seems remote at best and a fantasy at worst. 

People need to fear for their lives before the kind of shit the IRA pulls makes sense.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 11, 2022)

I wish the IRA weren't left wing pussies. I'd actually support them if they went back to the good old days of standing up for actual Irish values. Mainly the Catholic Faith. Sinn Fein is an utter disgrace since they backed abortion. It's like not even a sectarian conflict anymore. I can't believe the Left ruined this for me. It's so sad...


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Mar 11, 2022)

If the Catalonians in Spain start blowing things up, you'll never guess who taught them that.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 11, 2022)

SneedEyeMitch said:


> If the Catalonians in Spain start blowing things up, you'll never guess who taught them that.


Yeah but that's Catholic on Catholic violence. It's no fun


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Mar 11, 2022)

Éamon de Valera said:


> Yeah but that's Catholic on Catholic violence. It's no fun


So Europe before the crusades and even after.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 11, 2022)

SneedEyeMitch said:


> So Europe before the crusades and even after.


Yeah.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Mar 12, 2022)

Éamon de Valera said:


> I wish the IRA weren't left wing pussies. I'd actually support them if they went back to the good old days of standing up for actual Irish values. Mainly the Catholic Faith. Sinn Fein is an utter disgrace since they backed abortion. It's like not even a sectarian conflict anymore. I can't believe the Left ruined this for me. It's so sad...


Which IRA though?  Marxist infiltration was what really fucked things up since the 60s and cause numerous splits. 
Provisional Sinn Fein today is a party of British agents.


----------



## Willie Thrills (Mar 12, 2022)

Éamon de Valera said:


> I wish the IRA weren't left wing pussies. I'd actually support them if they went back to the good old days of standing up for actual Irish values. Mainly the Catholic Faith. Sinn Fein is an utter disgrace since they backed abortion. It's like not even a sectarian conflict anymore. I can't believe the Left ruined this for me. It's so sad...



It's mostly artificial and evidently a major reason why the IRA stopped.

The actual hard-hitters against the military, and the ones who brought Britain to negotiate, were under Murphy, not Adams.

Adams is often referred to as an MI5 employee for that shit, and his transparent attempts to seem like a friend to all would be funny if it wasn't built off of the labour of people who fought for their own community and values.

Speaking of which, what exactly is going on with Murphy and Adams, now?


----------



## Dream_Cooter (Mar 12, 2022)

Willie Thrills said:


> It's mostly artificial and evidently a major reason why the IRA stopped.
> 
> The actual hard-hitters against the military, and the ones who brought Britain to negotiate, were under Murphy, not Adams.
> 
> ...


Adams is a total meme queen now and his retarded political party are just a passionless wedge that helps maintain the status quo while propping up Globohomo interests in Ireland. 

I used to be a major SFer, but then all of their detractors kept being right all of the time.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Mar 12, 2022)

SneedEyeMitch said:


> If the Catalonians in Spain start blowing things up, you'll never guess who taught them that.



Catalonians weren't the only ones who wanted to secede, there are the Basques and they had their own terrorist group called ETA.


----------



## RA-5C Vigilante (Mar 12, 2022)

Irish-A*erican here, I had family in the IRA back in the 20's. But having served in the Army, I have no fucking sympathy for any of them or their causes. Even if the cause is "good", terrorism is terrorism, and I hold any IRA in as much contempt as any Jihadi suicide-vest enthusiast, because they just as violent and retarded as each other.


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Mar 12, 2022)

Smug Chuckler said:


> Catalonians weren't the only ones who wanted to secede, there are the Basques and they had their own terrorist group called ETA.


I know, I just mention the Catalonians because I know the guy that taught them how to make bombs. So anytime I hear trouble in the region I think of them.


Dream_Cooter said:


> I used to be a major SFer, but then all of their detractors kept being right all of the time.


Well, at least both Irish Nationalists and Ulster Unionists can come together in our shared hatred for globohomo.


----------



## Camel joe (Jul 20, 2022)

RA-5C Vigilante said:


> Irish-A*erican here, I had family in the IRA back in the 20's. But having served in the Army, I have no fucking sympathy for any of them or their causes. Even if the cause is "good", terrorism is terrorism, and I hold any IRA in as much contempt as any Jihadi suicide-vest enthusiast, because they just as violent and retarded as each other.


Larp


----------



## LetterlandMafia (Jul 20, 2022)

The IRA probably have the best PR of any insurgency out there. Irish-Americans carrying water for them naturally helps but even in terms of operations they did well to make sure their biggest attacks were aimed at military/politics and minimised civilian casualties (or pin blame on rogue sects when they did take out some randos).

Irish republicanism has also benefitted to being associated with left-wing politics. I'm not saying Irish republicanism isn't left wing, INLA definitely were, but the most prominent group the Provisional IRA was always Free Ireland first above any other ideology. Ssomehow they've successfuly spun the entire movement as being the vanguard of socialism, ensuring a steady pipeline of teenage they/thems in America to keep cheering them on.


----------



## Wormy (Jul 21, 2022)

My only gripe with the IRA side of it is that they were fighting against a foreign occupier but gave their spiritual loyalty to a foreign power. Very strange. 

Otherwise, fuck the English.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jul 21, 2022)

Wormy said:


> My only gripe with the IRA side of it is that they were fighting against a foreign occupier but gave their spiritual loyalty to a foreign power. Very strange.
> 
> Otherwise, fuck the English.









Dumb Amerimutt who wouldnt survive a day dealing with the true chads of the British Isles the Norfener


----------

